# Northeast snow???



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

well just looked at some long range maps doesn't look good from the period after this weekends possible snowstorm, toward the end of february we'll hav a few great lake cutters,(which means rain):yow!: and then the weather seems to turn mild heading into early march :crying:.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

bad for plowing good for landscaping
time to get ready and make some money


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*I think*

I am sorry to say I think its over to. I hate NJ every year for the past three years it has sucked. This year a lot guys are saying it was better in some point it was but in my mind it sucked !!! All we had were little 1 to 3 inches storms that would turn to ice then rain which blows. Why cant we just get one storm that has a nice 5 to 8 inches of just SNOW. Back in 05 to 06 we did get that much snow just two storms in Dec and one in Feb but they were all more then 5 inches it was so nice. Every year its the same its a wateing game it gets cold no snow it gets warm and rains I'm sick of it !!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i guess our stromy mid feb to early march will all go to the north...o well time to get up to 65 and start selling some ice creampayup


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Updated weather*

March

--Much-above normal temperatures across northeastern Canada.

--Above-normal temperatures and below-normal precipitation from Manitoba through central Ontario, Quebec and Atlantic Canada.

--Above-normal temperatures from the Midwestern U.S. through southern Ontario and into the Northeast U.S. with normal precipitation.:crying:

--Near-normal temperatures and above-normal precipitation over the Southeastern U.S, southern Plains and Middle Atlantic States.

--Normal temperatures and precipitation from Saskatchewan through Alberta.

--Colder and wetter than normal over BC and the Pacific Northwest with above-normal snowfall in the mountains.

--Normal March conditions over the Southwestern U.S., Above-normal snowfall over the central U.S. Rockies.

The end game of winter in the northeast??? i hope not


----------

